# Help! 3 Watches No Clue About Them.



## rayzer1 (Jun 20, 2010)

```

```
3 watches found in Grandma's jewelry chest and I have not been able to find out any information on them.

Piaget, says quartz, has 825604 numbers on the back. Did piaget make a quartz watch?

Longines:10k RGP Bezel, Stainless Steel Back (all written on the back), Watch is a winding watch but it doesn't wind.

Giroxa: 17 Jewels Incabloc, Water resistant, Antimagnetic Incabloc, Stainless Steel Back(all written on the back). Winds and works great.

Anyone with any info on these it would be greatly appreciated.

I have pictures: Pictures of watches


----------

